# JR Beat The Dealer



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I play this game a few times a night. I just do it to pass the time really, but low and behold look what I did!!








Has anybody won this game before? Or even played it? I've never had this cigar before so that's a plus. I hope it's a real win and it will come, but JR seems reputable enough.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

When I first started playing btd I won a table top lighter and 5 10$ gift cert. .I've won nothing for a long time. .but it's not like you lose anything either. The only problem I've had is when they update, sometimes you lose your chips .


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

This is beyond dumb. Even if by some act of God the stars aligned and I picked the correct card 5 times in a row, Ive yet to be given a hand that could even win in theory.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't usually play games on my phone. I tried to run the game on PC using my Android Emulator, but the game (app) says it's not compatible.


----------



## DD1524 (Mar 2, 2016)

Have only been playing this for a few weeks, but so far I haven't seen any hand that would theoretically win, as someone noted above. Haven't bought any deals yet, though. I figure it takes only a few seconds to go into the app, decide if I want to play that day and get a couple of extra free turns. Maybe it will pay off eventually.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't think it makes a difference which card you actually pick. I'm guessing the card value is predetermined regardless. I just go down the row. And lose every time.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Negatron said:


> This is beyond dumb. Even if by some act of God the stars aligned and I picked the correct card 5 times in a row, Ive yet to be given a hand that could even win in theory.


I have seen quite a few hands that would beat the dealer. Also last week they had double chips, so every cigar review gave 4 chips per, and I stocked up hardcore. I play about 4 times a night.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

NormH3 said:


> I don't usually play games on my phone. I tried to run the game on PC using my Android Emulator, but the game (app) says it's not compatible.


Surely you'll make an exception for a cigar app  it's not just a game all because you can also buy previous deals or the current one.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> Surely you'll make an exception for a cigar app  it's not just a game all because you can also buy previous deals or the current one.


I'm old school. I don't like tiny screens. perhaps when my personal economy get's better I'll splurge for an Android Tablet.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Don't do that just for the app


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> Don't do that just for the app


Definitely not. I have other uses for one.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh then by all means. I can try to help you find a good price, I used to do online shopping and selling for a job.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> Oh then by all means. I can try to help you find a good price, I used to do online shopping and selling for a job.


Appreciate it, but it's a bit more complicated then just finding a good price.


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

I have won this once (Oliva serie v sampler, not too shabby), and have lost about 5-6 times with cards that could have won. Most hands have no path to win though. I log in every day if I remember to and bank the coins, then play when I have a stash and the prize looks good. If you do win, somewhere in the app you can see the prize code and if you copy it you can redeem it through the regular JR site and add other items to your order.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Played about 50 times, never even close to winning. Deleted app.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Bizumpy said:


> Played about 50 times, never even close to winning. Deleted app.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


It's free and takes very little time. Maybe some of us reporting having won will convince you to reconsider.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Determined to win something, it's not costing me anything but time and giving them ad revenue. Stocking up without playing a hand and giving "um yeah I've totally smoked that I think" reviews and dumping once they have something I want


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I beat it today won a 5er of joya's...


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Gratz Dino!!! I haven't beat it a second time yet but I'm still trying.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> Gratz Dino!!! I haven't beat it a second time yet but I'm still trying.


So far I've won a table lighter, these smokes, and 4 or 5 10$ off coupons.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Poured tons of attention into it, dumped about 150 coins in one sitting, no luck


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

These are the smokes I won. Came a day early. Free and fast. If the jr rep is still around. .thanks

.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Just blew through 28 chips....never even got 3 right.... 

Guess maybe I'd have a better chance winning the bless desirable daily deals rather than waiting for the good ones.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

I spent 12 chips last night and won a $10 off coupon. Bought myself a much needed ashtray.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

eliot said:


> I spent 12 chips last night and won a $10 off coupon. Bought myself a much needed ashtray.


Did the same thing, but haven't decided what to use it on yet...probably a travel case.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks guys. Just rub it in that I suck at playing the game. Jeez...:crying:


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm on a pretty bad losing streak myself. Haven't won since the COTM fiasco


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> Thanks guys. Just rub it in that I suck at playing the game. Jeez...:crying:


If I win another I'll share the code with you!


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

MyFatherFan said:


> If I win another I'll share the code with you!


That's funny. I'm just hoping one of you fine folks will teach me the ways of the winners.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

It's all luck. Most hands are not winnable even if you play your cards right. I just search for the pattern that gets me the furthest and continue doing the same pattern until I get a winning hand and hopefully a win.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

I kept thinking it was a waste of time, but since it only takes a minute I played most days. Surprisingly I won a Padron sampler last week which included a 1964 Anniversary. So now I keep playing, still expecting never to win again.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Tried my luck again today and lost the remaining 30 chips I had attempting to win the LP sampler.


----------



## DjShift (May 23, 2015)

I've been playing it since the app first came out and the first cigar I ever smoked was one I won off there in a sampler. 

In the first couple months I won the cigars 6 times and the coupon 3 times but I think they've reduced the prizes they're giving out cause I haven't won anything in months.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

eliot said:


> Tried my luck again today and lost the remaining 30 chips I had attempting to win the LP sampler.


I wasted 26 trying to win. got down to my fourth card 3 times, no luck though.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

I played 20 times for the LP's. High on my list to try but can't buy any right now.


----------



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

I've only seen a couple of hands that I've had that were even capable of winning.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

This happened this week.








I can see my self trying to roll some down the road and using this mold box to test out.


----------



## AZ330FZL (Jan 26, 2016)

Well I ended the evening on a high note last night









AZ330FZL


----------



## Frank North (Jul 30, 2016)

IMO mostly nothing but a marketing ploy with every hand I have ever been dealt containing a 2 or 3 and no chance to win


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Frank North said:


> IMO mostly nothing but a marketing ploy with every hand I have ever been dealt containing a 2 or 3 and no chance to win


I've won around a dozen times. .a few 5ers of cigars, a table lighter, and a bunch of 10$ vouchers ,you get for getting 4 of 5 cards.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just won this. ..









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Got here quick









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Haha I have that too. How awesome does that mold feel? It's super heavy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I tried to dl the app last night. Apparently I need to upgrade my phone before I can do that! lol


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> I tried to dl the app last night. Apparently I need to upgrade my phone before I can do that! lol


Might be time to upgrade @StogieNinja










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Finally hit on this.
La Palina sampler with ashtray.
Shipped fairly quickly and arrived in good shape, but didn't get the e-mail coupon and had to make 2 calls to talk them into honoring it. It's here so all is well - keep playing Puffers


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

WNYTony said:


> Finally hit on this.
> La Palina sampler with ashtray.
> Shipped fairly quickly and arrived in good shape, but didn't get the e-mail coupon and had to make 2 calls to talk them into honoring it. It's here so all is well - keep playing Puffers


Nice! I hadn't seen anything worth playing for on there for a while until this came up a few days ago. I didn't win it, even though I had 102 coins and played them all, haha.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Hari Seldon said:


> Nice! I hadn't seen anything worth playing for on there for a while until this came up a few days ago. I didn't win it, even though I had 102 coins and played them all, haha.


102 - holy ballz ! I think I had about 20-30 and won after about 10. But I agree there hasn't been many good ones lately. The Boveda that was sealed up inside with the cigars was hard as a rock so I'm guessing this has been sitting around for a while.


----------



## navymancdf (Sep 16, 2016)

Is their site down I try to set up an account and it won't let me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

